# Player of the Game



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=5 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=135><center><b>Player</b></center></td><td width=135><center><b>... of the Game</b></center></td><td width=135><center><b>Honorable Mention</b></center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Tariq Abdul-Wahad</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>0</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Calvin Booth</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>0</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Shawn Bradley</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>0</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Erick Dampier</center></td><td><center>1</center></td><td><center>4</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Marquis Daniels</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>2</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Michael Finley</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>3</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Devin Harris</center></td><td><center>1</center></td><td><center>2</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Alan Henderson</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>2</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Josh Howard</center></td><td><center>1</center></td><td><center>6</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Didier Ilunga-Mbenga</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>0</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Dirk Nowitzki</center></td><td><center>14</center></td><td><center>2</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Jerry Stackhouse</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>7</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Jason Terry</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>1</center></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DP


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*11.2.04 - Mavericks 107 Kings 98* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 33 Points (12-19 FG, 2-2 3PT, 7-8 FT), 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 43 minutes

_Honourable Mention_
*Alan Henderson*: 6 points (3-4 FG), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 blocks, 18 minutes.
*Michael Finley*: 18 points (7-12 FG, 2-4 3PT, 2-2FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 36 minutes.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*vs Hornets*

*11.3.04 - Mavericks 106 Hornets 91* (Game Thread - Boxscore - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 19 points (7-14 FG, 2-5 3PT, 3-4 FT), 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 3 blocks, 39 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Jerry Stackhouse*: 19 points (7-13 FG, 1-2 3PT, 4-4 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 30 minutes
*Michael Finley*: 19 points (8-13 FG, 2-3 3PT, 1-2 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 25 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*11.6.04 - Mavericks 112 Grizzlies 88* (Game Thread - Recap - Boxscore)










*Erick Dampier*: 13 points (5-7 FG, 3-6 FT), 18 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 30 minutes

_Honourable Mention_ 
*Dirk Nowitzki*: 22 points (8-15 FG, 0-2 3PT, 6-9 FT), 13 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, 31 minutes
*Michael Finley*: 23 points (10-19 FG, 2-4 3PT, 1-1 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 35 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: vs Hornets*

*11.3.04 - Mavericks 101 Warriors 98 (OT)* (Game Thread - Boxscore - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 25 points (8-18 FG, 0-2 3PT, 9-12 FT), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 3 blocks, 40 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Josh Howard*: 14 points (6-10 FG, 1-2 3PT, 1-2 FT), 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block, 44 minutes
*Alan Henderson*: 9 points (3-3 FG, 3-6 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block, 23 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: vs Hornets*

*11.9.04 - Mavericks 84 Orlando 94* (Game Thread - Boxscore - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 20 points (5-16 FG, 0-1 3PT, 10-11 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 32 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Josh Howard*: 2 points (0-8 FG, 2-2 FT), 11 rebounds, 31 minutes
*Erick Dampier*: 7 points (3-9 FG, 1-2 FT), 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 24 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: vs Hornets*

*11.11.04 - Mavericks 113 Miami 93* (Game Thread - Boxscore - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 41 points (12-24 FG, 4-7 3PT, 13-13 FT), 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks, 42 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Marquis Daniels*: 22 points (9-13 FG, 1-1 3PT, 3-5 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 31 minutes
*Josh Howard*: 8 points (4-12 FG, 1-3 3PT), 8 rebounds, 1 steal, 35 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: vs Hornets*

*11.13.04 - Mavericks 94 New Jersey 78* (Game Thread - Boxscore - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 31 points (10-18 FG, 3-4 3PT, 8-11), 7 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 steals, 43 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Jerry Stackhouse*: 28 points (10-18 FG, 1-4 3PT, 7-7 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 40 minutes
*Josh Howard*: 4 points (2-7 FG, 1-3 3PT), 10 rebounds, 1 steal, 37 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: vs Hornets*

*11.14.04 - Mavericks 122 Washington 113* (Game Thread - Boxscore - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 32 points (10-15 FG, 3-4 3PT, 9-11), 13 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 38 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Jerry Stackhouse*: 28 points (9-18 FG, 4-6 3PT, 6-6 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 38 minutes
*Jason Terry*: 13 points (3-8 FG, 3-4 3PT, 4-4 FT), 11 assists, 4 steals, 33 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: vs Hornets*

*11.14.04 - Mavericks 101 Suns 107* (Game Thread - Boxscore - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 20 points (6-7 FG, 0-1 3PT, 8-10), 16 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, 34 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Jerry Stackhouse*: 21 points (9-21 FG, 0-2 3PT, 3-3 FT), 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 38 minutes
*Devin Harris*: 15 points (7-20 FG, 1-6 3PT, 0-1 FT), 6 assists, 2 rebounds, 5 steals, 36 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: vs Hornets*

*11.14.04 - Mavericks 103 Knicks 94* (Game Thread - Boxscore - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 30 points (12-21 FG, 0-2 3PT, 6-8 FT), 12 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block 43 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Josh Howard*: 22 points (10-13 FG, 0-2 3PT, 2-4 FT), 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 2 steals, 43 minutes
*Jerry Stackhouse*: 19 points (6-18 FG, 0-4 3PT, 7-9 FT), 6 assists, 6 rebounds, 2 steals, 40 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: vs Hornets*

*11.21.04 - Mavericks 82 Denver 110* ( Boxscore - Recap) 










*Devin Harris*: 15 points (6-14 FG, 0-2 3PT, 3-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, 36 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Josh Howard*: 12 points (6-11 FG, 0-1 3PT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 2 steals, 34 minutes
*Dirk Nowitzki*: 11 points (3-7 FG, 5-5 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 steal, 18 minutes


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

The Diggler gets my vote tonight.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*11.22.04 - Mavericks 82 Minnesota 83* ( Boxscore - Recap) 










*Josh Howard*: 22 points (8-18 FG, 3-3 3PT, 3-3), 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 block, 3 steals, 38 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Marquis Daniels*: 11 points (5-18 FG, 0-2 3PT, 1-2 FT), 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 43 minutes
*Devin Harris*: 14 points (7-17 FG, 0-4 3PT), 3 assists, 2 rebounds, 3 steals, 3 blocks, 34 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*11.24.04 - Mavericks 80 San Antonio 94* ( Boxscore - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 23 points (7-18 FG, 1-1 3PT, 8-9 FT), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steals, 35 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
No-one, the backup cast was horrible


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: vs Hornets*

*11.27.04 - Mavericks 98 Grizzlies 85* (Game Thread - Boxscore - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 32 points (10-27 FG, 0-3 3PT, 12-13 FT), 18 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 40 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Jerry Stackhouse*: 20 points (7-14 FG, 0-1 3PT, 6-8 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 32 minutes
*Erick Dampier*: 16 points (7-10 FG, 2-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 block, 33 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Mavericks 89 Spurs 107* (Game Thread - Boxscore - Recap) 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 21 points (7-17 FG, 1-1 3PT, 6-6 FT), 13 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 40 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Marquis Daniels*: 16 points (6-10 FG, 3-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 30 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: vs Hornets*

*12.02.04 - Mavericks 113 Houston 106* (Game Thread - Boxscore - Recap) 

















*Dirk Nowitzki*: 53 points (15-32 FG, 2-5 3PT, 22-23 FT), 16 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 4 blocks, 50 minutes


_Honourable Mention_
*Jerry Stackhouse*: 13 points (3-12 FG, 0-1 3PT, 7-10 FT), 7 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 block, 36 minutes
*Erick Dampier*: 5 points (2-4 FG, 1-2 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 36 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Can someone else please do this, I'll do game threads but can someone else do this? I don't have anymore time, if I get the chance I will


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Utah vs Dallas 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 30 points (10-19 FG, 2-4 FT, 8-8 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal & 4 block

_HoM: 
*Jason Terry*: 19 points, 9 assists, 4 steals & 5 rebounds_


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Detroit vs Dallas 










*Dirk Nowitzki*: 27 points (6-24 FG, 0-4 3PT, 15-16 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal & 2 blocks

_HoM: 
*Erick Dampier*: 11 points, 14 rebounds, 1 steal & 1 assist_


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

No point of making a player of the game huh? Its always gonna be Dirk.. :laugh:


----------

